# multiply



## Qcumber

Hello! 
I noticed the English verb multiply was borrowed by Tagalog as _maltiplay_.
I suppose the stress pattern is *máltipláy*.
My question is about the *-in form* of this verb.
Is it?
1) máltiplayín ['mal-ti-pla-'jin]
2) máltiplaiín ['mal-ti-plai-'?in]
3) máltiplayhín ['mal-ti-plai-'hin]


----------



## moonshine

Hi  As I mentioned in the kung kung thread, the correct Tagalog term for multiply is *multiplikahin *or *paramihin*. I guess the term *maltiplay *would also be acceptable, as though it's colloquial.

Having said that, the *-in *form of the verb would be the *maltiplayin*.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Hi  As I mentioned in the kung kung thread, the correct Tagalog term for multiply is *multiplikahin *or *paramihin*. I guess the term *maltiplay *would also be acceptable, as though it's colloquial.
> Having said that, the *-in *form of the verb would be the *maltiplayin*.


Oh, I see, it's the Spanish verb that is preferred, not the English one (although I came across it a couple of times on the web).
Span. multiplicar > Tag. multipliká > mutiplikahín
It parallels:
Tag. dámi > parámi > paramíhin
Maráming salámat, Moonshine. 

BTW What is the form of the verb when focused on the performer?
mumultipliká ? / magmultipliká ?
pumarámi ? / magparámi ?
e.g. 
1) Síno ang pumarámi nang únang búnga? 
2) ________nagparámi _______________?
3) ________mumultipliká_____________?
4) ________nagmultipliká_____________?
= Who multiplied the first result?


----------



## moonshine

I'd say use the nag- form of the verb.

Sino ang nagparami ng unang resulta?
Sino ang nagmultipika ng unang resulta?


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> I'd say use the nag- form of the verb.
> Sino ang nagparami ng unang resulta?
> Sino ang nagmultipika ng unang resulta?


OK. Thanks a lot, Moonshine. 

This is another problem for me  because some verbs whose base is in pa- have the construction *mag-pa-V ang A sa B* (e.g. 1) while others like parámi, have the construction *mag-pa-V ang A ng B *(e.g. 2).

1) Síno ang *nagpa*gawâ *sa *kanilá?
= Who made them work?

2) Síno ang nagparámi ng bílang ng mga maralitâ?
= Who has multiplied the number of poor pople?


----------

